# Michelin Power Gravel 700C x 40mm?



## The Gravel Snake (Dec 26, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with these tires?


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

The Gravel Snake said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these tires?
> View attachment 324416


The tread reminds me of the old continental race king.


----------

